# Cham



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys..  I just wanted to show off some pics of one of own favorite pets.

My fiance had always oogled the chameleons at the local reptile shows but I was always afraid to get one because of the care issues. I was super intimidated...

We got separated at the show and before I knew it he came up with a small container and with the smallest baby veiled inside. My heart sank but I knew how much he liked them. Saddly.. planning wasn't good and we didn't have the appropriate tank for him. My misunderstanding of these animals led to our loss of our little one and it broke my heart, and bobs.

It would be a couple more years of reading and researching before I would even try again to keep one of these guys. Even as basic as 'starter' as they are I didn't want to waste a life because I didn't do my research.

So.. I went to a show alone and snuck a mesh cage in with a ficus tree and all the other goodies while bob was alseep. I had picked up an adorable, and a bit larger male.. (about 2-3 inches, maybe 4 with tail)

Bob woke up from his nap and asked why there was a tree in a cage in the bedroom ;D

That was the start of our experience with cham, a lot of work.. a hell of a lot of stress and sadness at the end. He lived to be about 7 or so years old before complications from a penile plug and lazy tongue caught up with him. We was well known at the vets as well for being extremely strong, even in ill health at the end. LOL

Adorable and a sweetheart, loved to have his chin rubbed and his tummy rubbed. Demanding...but well worth it.










Wasn't too keen on the snake hiding below. Silly lept from my shoulder to the cage..









Tummy/chin rubs! (sorry for the lean-ness.. This was near the last year with lazy tongue.. Was just figuring out how to hand feed with bug slurry. Yum.)









Thank you for looking..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I love veils... 

I had a chamelee named Oxayotle. I called her oxy-toes.

Sorry for your loss. I know the pain--agony of losing a beloved reptile.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

he sure was a beautiful little guy. those colours are amazing. sorry that you lost him but it must have been a great experience sharing his life with him


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks you two..


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I love chameleons. They are just the coolest with their strange toes, prehensile tails, and independently-rotating eyes (like puffers. . .) I'm sorry to hear about your little guy. 7 years is a long life for a veiled chameleon, is it not? I'm sure he had a happy life!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

From what I have been told  So its nice to know I did okay with him. 

Thanks :3


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

He is adorable. Never been a fan of the reptiles, however some have always appealed to me as pets, and chameleons are one of them so are the smaller lizards. I am sorry about your loss, but he probably had it good for 7 years!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Knave :3


----------

